# Récupérer contenu disque dur powerbook G4



## broots77 (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

mon powerbook G4 est décédé suite au fait que j'ai cassé la tête du chargeur dans la pièce DC-In et vu le montant du devis proposé, je l'ai "euthanasié" .
J'ai dans l'idée de le démonter et de récuperer le disque dur afin de sauver ce qui peut l'être.
Je désirais savoir ce qu'il me fallait faire ensuite afin de récupérer les données ou à quel endroit puis je chopper une doc.

Ai je nécéssairement besoin d'un mac ou puis je le faire directement vers un PC. 


Merci par avance


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2007)

Démontage :

http://www.macbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/rubrique7.html

Ensuite il te faut soit un boitier ata 2.5 pouces usb/firewire pour y mettre ton disque ou un adaptateur.

Depuis un PC tu peux le lire avec ça.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 


"Euthanasié" ? Dommage. Parce que quitte à démonter ton PB, tu aurais pu tenter de le réparer toi-même.

Ce n'est pas compliqué d'apprendre à utiliser un fer à souder, et une prise neuve ne coûte pas cher.

Quant au type de réparation à faire, il suffit de bien regarder ce qui existe pour reproduire la même chose, électriquement parlant.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2007)

Tu veux dire comme ça ?


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu veux dire comme ça ?


 

Et en plus on n'a pas besoin d'une station de soudage thermostatée. Un bête fer avec une panne pas trop grosse peut faire l'affaire.





(modèle à 8 euros)


----------



## broots77 (24 Novembre 2007)

ben, l'idée c'est que j'ai vu le plan de montage /demontage. Je serai le faire le problème est de récupérer une pièce DC-In or je vois pas comment le faire. D'après le devis la pièce suivante est voilé ce dont je suis assez vu la robustesse de telles pièces.

Si quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver une pièce DC-In, ça roule pour moi je le ramène à la vie avec le sang de Claire Bennett


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93198


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2007)

Et puis si tu ne trouve pas, rien ne t'empêche de prendre un couple de prises (mâle + femelle) différents de celui qui est monté, mais avec au moins le même nombre de contacts... quitte à mettre une petite rallonge avec des fils courts si ça ne rentre pas exactement à l'endroit prévu dans le boîtier.


----------

